# Salary calculation in the number of years



## EzzEldean (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello everyone,

 I need your help with a financial matter. I want to calculate the salary of an employee after a number of years let's say 5 years from now. Knowing that his salary in total is 500$ per month and there's an annual increase of 9%. Of course, the manual method is not convenient for me with more than 100 employees which is ( 500*1+9%).
So any ideas for a formula to calculate the salary after x of years with a fixed increase rate?


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 30, 2022)

It is basic compaund formula: base_salary*((1+(percentage/100))^years)

For ex:

```
=500*((1+(9/100))^5)
```


----------



## bferraz (Dec 30, 2022)

On this example A1 is the salary and B1 the amount of years.


```
=A1*(1+0.09)^B1
```


----------



## EzzEldean (Dec 30, 2022)

EzzEldean said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need your help with a financial matter. I want to calculate the salary of an employee after a number of years let's say 5 years from now. Knowing that his salary in total is 500$ per month and there's an annual increase of 9%. Of course, the manual method is not convenient for me with more than 100 employees which is ( 500*1+9%).
> So any ideas for a formula to calculate the salary after x of years with a fixed increase rate?


Thank you both for replying. I was wondering if there is a similar function in excel doing the same job ?


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 30, 2022)

Yes there is a FV function:

```
=FV(0.09,5,0,-500)
```


----------



## EzzEldean (Dec 30, 2022)

Flashbond said:


> Yes there is a FV function:
> 
> ```
> =FV(0.09,5,0,-500)
> ```


Thank you for your usual support ♥️


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 30, 2022)

Glad it did work


----------

